# Pair of seniors in a high kill shelter in FL



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Crossposted from FB. I don't know anything about this pair but, please contact the people in the link if you can help!

" Urgent help needed for two senior retrievers... Connor (neutered male) and Knonee (spayed female) have lived with their previous owners their whole lives - they are now around 9 years old. Their family lost their jobs and tried to find them home, but ran out of time. They are currently in a local high kill facility. ... Can anyone help them? Their adoption fee has been sponsored..."










The links below are the original posters on Facebook for this pair and these are the contacts:


Alaqua Animal Refuge
Alaqua Animal Refuge


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These dogs are located at Walton County Fl animal shelter in Defuniak springs FL not at this rescue. Hopefully they can be saved.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...the rescue just posted the information hoping someone could help.


----------

